# Any problems?



## mkellogg

I've made some more changes tonight.  Right now it seems that everything is going well, but I can never be sure.  Please let me know here if you see something strange happening.

Yes, I know, I have removed all sorts of features (avatars, current users list, etc.).  Hopefully they will all be back soon.

Mike


----------



## Jana337

Yes, Mike.  In Firefox, I see links instead of buttons, everywhere. 

Click, click. 

In IE no problem.


----------



## mkellogg

Whoa!  Is anybody else seeing this?  I'm having no problems using FireFox.


----------



## belén

I am fine with ff too


----------



## Jana337

I am sorry, I checked other websites - looks like it's just my Firefox. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

My Mac Firefox is properly buttoned.


----------



## rushrevisited

I have one problem, but I seeem to have it on other vBulletin systems - when I backspace when I am typing a message, it does not remove what I typed until I start typing again.   Any suggestions as to how to fix that?  I am using IE...


----------



## mkellogg

Rush,

There are all sorts of little issues with vB's editor.  It's the highlighting problems that drive me nuts.  Others get upset about the lack of copy & paste in the right-click menu.  What can we do?  Just wait for updates from vB I guess.

Mike


----------



## rushrevisited

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Rush,
> 
> There are all sorts of little issues with vB's editor. It's the highlighting problems that drive me nuts. Others get upset about the lack of copy & paste in the right-click menu. What can we do? Just wait for updates from vB I guess.
> 
> Mike


 
Ahhh... I see - I just wasn't sure if it was my own system problem...  Good to know it is just probably a small software bug and not something on my end.  Personally, I like this VBulletin format more than my Invision format.  I may have to look into switching over, but our board is so customized it would be hell to re-customize in a diff. software.  (Not to mention the SQL conversion)....

I do like this VBulletin more though...


----------



## skye

I don't think it's related to the changes here. I just changed my e-mail and I'm not receiving e-mail notifications of new posts in subscribed threads any more. I have all the correct options selected - I checked. Can anyone just post a reply here, so I can see if I'm going to get an e-mail notification now or not. Please.


----------



## la reine victoria

skye said:
			
		

> I don't think it's related to the changes here. I just changed my e-mail and I'm not receiving e-mail notifications of new posts in subscribed threads any more. I have all the correct options selected - I checked. Can anyone just post a reply here, so I can see if I'm going to get an e-mail notification now or not. Please.


 

One reply now being posted.  Stand by . . . . . . 


LRV


----------



## rushrevisited

Testing for your email notification...


----------



## skye

Nothing.


----------



## rushrevisited

skye said:
			
		

> Nothing.


 
I am getting my email notifications here, as I just got one that you replied to this thread... Maybe check your spam filter....

Also, try to set up a temporary Yahoo account and change your email addy here and see if it works then - this will eliminate the possibility that the problem is with this board and will confirm that the problem may be with your own ISP.email provider...


----------



## Misao

The only problem I have is the slowness..I have to wait aaageees...and I found out that clicking twice is sometimes a good solution and the browser redirects me...sometimes.

Cheers! good night!


----------



## skye

Just testing (moderators can delete this later).


----------



## lsp

Not a big deal but I miss that the forum homepage doesn't list who's online anymore - temporary or permanent?

The _big_ deal is that it seems much faster!


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> Not a big deal but I miss that the forum homepage doesn't list who's online anymore - temporary or permanent?
> 
> The _big_ deal is that it seems much faster!



Hi LSP-  and the two things you mention are related.
I miss it too, but it helps speed things up.
There is a workaround: Quick Links [upper right of the screen, next to Log Out]; Select the bottom option: Who's Online.
Down at the bottom of the page you can change the display to 100 or 200...
This will show all registered members online, and where they are in the forums.

saluti,
Cuciu


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi LSP-  and the two things you mention are related.
> I miss it too, but it helps speed things up.
> There is a workaround: Quick Links [upper right of the screen, next to Log Out]; Select the bottom option: Who's Online.
> Down at the bottom of the page you can change the display to 100 or 200...
> This will show all registered members online, and where they are in the forums.
> 
> saluti,
> Cuciu


I've used that link also, but preferred the home page list. The reason this link was the less favored is because every time you revisit the page you have to change the number of online users displayed (and, for my personal choice, also the sort). So for the sake of performance we can do without the homepage list, but I'll just ask this: Since we are now so often more than 20 online, can the default be changed to a higher number, or can it be a setting in the user's preference? That will make the Quick Link almost as convenient as the other was. Thanks for considering it.


----------



## cuchuflete

Dear ItsanL,

I have been wanting the same things, and also a shorter row height, so I can see lots more name on a single screen.  I've not asked for these things, as Mike has been totally swamped debugging and keeping things from crashing.   I suspect a change in the default # would not be to much work...but then I'm not the one doing the coding.  How does 100 sound, in contrast with the 20 that's the current default?


----------



## Jana337

Judging from a couple of past days, the upper boundary of registered users online is around 125. I would set it to 130, then. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Mike, here's what I am missing: The short list (3-5) of similar threads that used to be at the bottom of each thread. Do you plan to reinstate it?

Jana


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Judging from a couple of past days, the upper boundary of registered users online is around 125. I would set it to 130, then.
> 
> Jana


The more the merrier, but 120, 125, 130 is what I had in mind, defaulting to "last activity"  if I had my druthers. Thanks again for considering it. I know Mike is busy, but in one of the next few stable periods...


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

We will probably be getting most if not all of the features back if we can do it without slowing down the server.  I think the new page loading speed is fantastic, and hope we can keep it this way.

I'm going to continue to make slight changes to the configuration and features each day to see what happens.  Don't expect all the features to return tomorrow, but we will probably have many of them back by the middle of next week.


----------



## Alundra

Hi all of you,

Thanks for putting the online users list at the forum homepage again. I know it isn't important, but I only would want that you know the list isn't in alphabetic order as before.  

Alundra.


----------



## alc112

Mike, I have a problem when entering to the index. I don't know why, but (sorry for wirrting this in spanish) Es como que si la ventana de internet se quisiera colgar, pero luego de unos segundos, vuleve a la normalidad. I don't think it's my computer problem, because this just happens in this forum.
Cheers and thanks for everything you're doing to improve the forum


----------



## lsp

So, Mike... would you think it was terribly ungrateful, now that the homepage list of who's online is back, if I still thought changing the default display of the Quick Link version was a good idea? 

p.s. the new page loading speed _is_ fantastic, and all the avatars and signatures and other bells and whistles will never beat that!


----------

